# Problem With 211 and HD Channels



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

When I turned on one of my 211s Sun night, it had a problem with the HD channels. When I switched from one HD channel to another the picture was frozen on the new channel. The sound was fine. I discovered by experimenting that by pressing menu the picture would come in fine. When I switched to another HD channel, however, the new picture was frozen and I had to press menu to clear it up. Any ideas on what might be wrong? My other 211 worked fine during the same time. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mmg (Oct 27, 2005)

My 211 did the exact same thing and I did the same menu trick to stop it. No idea why... Seems ok now with L5.60 software upgrade this week.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

The problem seems to have cleared up here as well. I have been experiencing the sound and picture drop outs that were reported on the HD Forum, however.


----------



## rrn (Jul 24, 2010)

sounds like siginal loss. could be in the lines. make sure all connections from receiver to tv are clean and pushed all the way in. as for siginal loss, check for crimps in coax and there are no unecesary barrels in the lines. all barrels should be 3gig(blue).the more connections from dish to box, the more noise on the cables. and of course dish alignment.


----------

